# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  GNOME Outreach Program for Women: May to August 2012.

## s.fox

> The GNOME Foundation and several companies that  support GNOME will be sponsoring several internships for women from May  through August, 2012. Any woman interested in working on GNOME who has  not previously participated in a GNOME internship is welcome to apply,  provided she is available for a full-time internship during this time  period. This program is open to anyone who identifies herself as a  woman. Because  the program is intended to help newcomers and contributors who are  relatively new to the GNOME community to get more involved, we  unfortunately can't accept past participants of the Outreach Program for  Women internships or those who participated in Google Summer of Code  with the GNOME project. However, if past participants are eligible to  apply for Google Summer of Code, they are more than welcome to do so to  work on the GNOME project. 
> 
> 
> 
> The  internship is expected to be a full-time effort, meaning that the  participants must be able to spend 40 hours a week on their project.  Participants will work remotely from home. Because IRC (Internet Relay Chat)  is one of the primary means of communication within free software  projects, participants should be present on their project's IRC channel  while working. They will also be expected to communicate electronically  with other project members via other means, including Bugzilla comments,  mailing list discussion, blog posts, and personal e-mail. Participants  will be expected to blog at least once every two weeks about their work  and their blog posts will be aggregated on Planet GNOME. 
> 
> 
> 
> The  GNOME Foundation will provide each participant with a $5,000 (USD)  stipend. $500 will be sent on May 24 to participants who have begun  their internships, $2250 on July 16 to participants in good standing  with their mentors, and $2250 on August 27 to participants who have  successfully completed their internships.


More information on this fantastic opportunity can be found here.

----------

